# $25 tasco DEAL



## leftystar (Jul 11, 2016)

I know there cheap but still a good deal. Cheaper than the dummy cameras.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/817242/tasco-mini-infrared-game-camera-3-megapixel-black


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jul 11, 2016)

_Day pictures are okay. Night pictures are poor unless the subject is very close to the camera. But for $25 you shouldn't worry about picture quality or be upset when it gets stolen._


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2016)

Is this a new style?  No reviews is why I ask.

It says this one has adjustable time settings.  That is an advancement from their previous el cheapo model. 

 I have one of those type where you stick in the card and turn it on.  It is OK on a trail but on a feeder or salt lick you will have 100 pictures of the same deer just seconds apart.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have 3 of these cameras. They get the job done, especially if you put some good batteries in them.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 12, 2016)

Good heads up thanks.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 12, 2016)

Gonna order 2! Thanks


----------



## Tideup (Jul 12, 2016)

ordered 2


----------



## B. White (Jul 12, 2016)

Never cared to use cameras, since they will move a lot in November, but can't pass this one up.  It is worth it if it half way works.


----------



## leftystar (Jul 12, 2016)

I was reading the other tasco needed a laptop etc. To be setup and format after each check. But this does not. Wonder if its a midway usa special.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 13, 2016)

Same cam has 4 star reviews on Walmart. Suppose to be 1.5 second trigger speeds and good battery life. 


Oughtta be a fine feeder camera.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 13, 2016)

As said above good day pics, but night pics not so much unless close to the deer. A bargain for $25.00. I have one that has been running for five years.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 13, 2016)

I ordered 6.  We'll see......


----------



## bwagon83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Just ordered a few more.Bought one from walmart last year and i was pleased with it. I use my cams for trying to take inventory around feed sites. Sure you get some blurry night pics as most IR cameras do but the most are comparable with these.

IMO

Pros

Good battery life with quality batteries
Takes good day pics and acceptable night pics.
Inexpensive


Cons
Initial operation can be a little confusing to operate but nothing crazy if you are familiar with cpus.
No battery level indicator
No pic count unless removing sd card and inserting into cpu
Have to use a cpu to set time/date
Takes a pic every 30 seconds so it will take a lot of pics over feed 

The pros outweigh the cons for what how I use this camera.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 14, 2016)

Got one on the way myself.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 15, 2016)

Those pics looks great for a $25 camera. I just ordered 3.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 15, 2016)

I bought one.  Hasn't arrived yet.  Figured what the heck??


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 15, 2016)

ordered a couple to put in a 'not so secure' location. We'll see how they work.
If you need cards for the cameras, here's a good deal:
https://www.amazon.com/PACK-SanDisk...qid=1468555301&sr=1-2&keywords=4+gig+sd+cards

4 of the 8 gb cards for $19.37


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 15, 2016)

Just ordered 3 more. What size San disk card are you guys using? I have some 32 g and hope they are not to big


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 15, 2016)

QuackAddict said:


> Those pics looks great for a $25 camera. I just ordered 3.





Bucky T said:


> I bought one.  Hasn't arrived yet.  Figured what the heck??



I love spending other people's money.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 15, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I love spending other people's money.



No kidding...  Every time my phone buzzes and I see your name I ask myself, "What am I going to buy now??"


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> No kidding...  Every time my phone buzzes and I see your name I ask myself, "What am I going to buy now??"



That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dang..went in to look at this, ended up with two cams and snake boots.  Thanks a lot OP.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dang..went it to look at this, ended up with two cams and snake boots.  Thanks a lot OP.



There is no telling how much money this forum has cost me over the past 15 years.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> There is no telling how much money this forum has cost me over the past 15 years.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 16, 2016)

Got mine in yesterday. Currently testing it out in the living room. Set up was easy, camera is tiny and trigger speed appears to be very good for the price. We'll see how it holds up. May buy another after seeing how simple these are.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 16, 2016)

bwagon83 said:


> Just ordered a few more.Bought one from walmart last year and i was pleased with it. I use my cams for trying to take inventory around feed sites. Sure you get some blurry night pics as most IR cameras do but the most are comparable with these.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...




Must be slightly different model camera. Mine has a battery level indicator and I did not have to use a cpu to set up anything. Also, you can set the delay for pics 5 seconds-59 mins.  It's all there and easy.


----------



## SCPO (Jul 16, 2016)

ordered 2 and got them yesterday. haven't looked at them yet.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 16, 2016)

I bought three and put one out. 

Quite impressed with the photos. 

On heavily used trail and it made good day and night pics.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice! $85 on Amazon so you cant beat your deal unless they charge $60 to ship, LOL!


----------



## bwagon83 (Jul 16, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> Must be slightly different model camera. Mine has a battery level indicator and I did not have to use a cpu to set up anything. Also, you can set the delay for pics 5 seconds-59 mins.  It's all there and easy.



Must be a different camera. I didnt pay attention to the all the specs. It looks like the one i bought last year. I bought 2 of the primos easy cams a couple of weeks ago and put them out along with the tasco. They were exactly like the tasco I bought last year as far as functionality, with using the time tool software to set date/time only difference was the tasco has 3mp camera and primos has 5mp. Those extra features are just a bonus. I've been pleased with the tasco cams. I still have one of the older flash models.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Bushnell makes these cameras.  They have the same return address if you have to send it back in.

These also come with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 17, 2016)

Just checked they are back to $79.99 now.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 17, 2016)

Crud. Was about to order another after playing with the 1 i got. Oh well. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 17, 2016)

ordered 4 last nite at $25. shipping was $10. Just in the nick of time looks like. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jul 17, 2016)

What size SD cards are you guys using in them


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 17, 2016)

M77 Ruger said:


> What size SD cards are you guys using in them



Most of mine are 8 gig.


----------



## bwagon83 (Jul 17, 2016)

M77 Ruger said:


> What size SD cards are you guys using in them



2, 4, and 8 GB for me


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bought a 2 pack of 4gb class 4s on eBay for $5.95 shipped I believe


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 19, 2016)

The new ones do not have the video option, I got two of the first generation, they do fine for what I use them for, plus good battery life.  These are from the pull yesterday.  Wish I would have seen this earlier, would have picked up a few more.


----------



## hoghunter (Jul 19, 2016)

Scored two...tested them for a week...as mentioned, good in daytime, not so much at night.  No worries...they work just fine.  Can't beat the price.    Ordered two more...just got in under the wire.  Thanks for heads up!!!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 20, 2016)

Received mine today. They are only 3mp but what the heck...for a place where you worry about them disappearing anyway they'll work fine. And if you are worried about them walking off, you can put another cam watching the first cam and hide it a little better


----------



## woody10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I ordered 10 Sunday got them on Tues-weds. I have trouble keeping a $200 cam running more than two seasons. Plus I'd even put one of these on a wma and not worry. They take the sell down and put it back up so I would just keep a check on them about once a week if you missed out.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 30, 2016)

Had 4200 pics in 12 days on mine!! Very very sensitive. 

I put it out in a hurry and didn't trim like I should've so got a lot of blank pics when wind blew but tons of deer pics also. Had the delay set like 10 seconds like an idiot. Lol. 

Overall I'm happy! Still 1/2 battery after that many pics taken. Night time range sucks but I just will move my feeder closer. Daytime are fine! could tell the difference between a 6 point and a spike at night so I'm satisfied for sure.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Jul 30, 2016)

_Could some of the owners of this camera post a few night pictures?_


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 30, 2016)

Very happy with mine.  They work flawlessly.


----------



## B. White (Jul 30, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> Had 4200 pics in 12 days on mine!! Very very sensitive.
> 
> I put it out in a hurry and didn't trim like I should've so got a lot of blank pics when wind blew but tons of deer pics also. Had the delay set like 10 seconds like an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Overall I'm happy! Still 1/2 battery after that many pics taken. Night time range sucks but I just will move my feeder closer. Daytime are fine! could tell the difference between a 6 point and a spike at night so I'm satisfied for sure.



What did you end up setting the timing on?  I suspect I will have the same problem with mine when I check it tomorrow.  Both are in thick stuff and these were my first, so I just took a WAG.  It was 10 or less secs.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 30, 2016)

10 secs lol. Filled a 4gb card. 


Changed it to about a minute and cut down all the brush and limbs nearby. I had easily 2000 pics of nothing. And another 1000 of birds lol


----------



## leftystar (Jul 31, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> Had 4200 pics in 12 days on mine!! Very very sensitive.
> 
> I put it out in a hurry and didn't trim like I should've so got a lot of blank pics when wind blew but tons of deer pics also. Had the delay set like 10 seconds like an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Overall I'm happy! Still 1/2 battery after that many pics taken. Night time range sucks but I just will move my feeder closer. Daytime are fine! could tell the difference between a 6 point and a spike at night so I'm satisfied for sure.



I did the same thing 30 sec delay I put in some half gone DG batteries Still had a bar left took 3900 pictures . night pictures are descent if the deer is real close. but day time are good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 5, 2016)

Always wondered about these.  Glad the low priced Tasco trail cams worked out.  Thanks for the info & experiences.


----------



## leftystar (Nov 25, 2016)

well my 1 of my 3  25 dollar cameras still is dependable great on batteries. The others I keep putting in batteries every week and are dead the next. This week no pics were took.


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 26, 2016)

i got four of em. pics are fair.here are a few recent pics. great deal at $25.


----------



## NantucketShedHunter (Nov 26, 2016)

_night pictures seem awfully dark._


----------



## Possum (Nov 26, 2016)

Says not available now


----------



## leftystar (Aug 1, 2017)

I bought 3 last year for 3x $25. 2 lasted half the season  and one ran about month and quit this year and quit not seeing the SD card.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 2, 2017)

leftystar said:


> well my 1 of my 3  25 dollar cameras still is dependable great on batteries. The others I keep putting in batteries every week and are dead the next. This week no pics were took.



Mine would kill the batteries and take no pics if the card was not formatted to the camera. Try formatting your card and see if they work.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Oct 1, 2017)

Just picked up the newer version of this camera tonight at Wally World for $25. We'll see.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 1, 2017)

BD, are those everyday or were they on sale? I picked up 3 last yr and love'em.

The model I have takes 4 AA...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890351&highlight=


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 1, 2017)

Mine are still working great and well worth $25!


----------

